# Depressing road trip.. need music to Stockholm Syndrome passengers!



## WasNotWSS (May 15, 2017)

I think the title said all that has to be said, but-

I'm going to be off to take care of some final business, and I could use some enjoyable music- but I don't just want something annoying that only _I_ can tolerate (I have plenty of 90s trance for that). I want a discography that I can both force my passengers to endure, but have them ultimately enjoy. I'm trying not to just make another classic rock mix- I actually want things that may be new to all of <s>us</s> them!

Generic vaporwave may do as a filler, but "Shooting Stars" will be perfectly fine. Vitas' 7th Element- may, or may not make the list.. they may know it. "The Ketchup Song" is on the shortlist (anything not English, but catchy works). There may be a 10 hour mix (or two), a couple Bloodhound Gang songs- Also, Darude - Sandstorm.

Your suggestions for annoying-but-addictive?


----------



## AuroraZero (May 15, 2017)

Hampster Dance.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 15, 2017)

We've _*all*_ watched Disney's Robin Hood..


----------



## k0nsl (May 16, 2017)

Here are a few you might like, but probably not... 


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pr1nlpgumw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0-5vk7uZZ8

Enjoy!


----------



## Jonathan (May 16, 2017)

The original numa numa?


----------



## souen (May 16, 2017)

If you're not allergic to saccharine pop:

Andain - Promises (Myon & Shane 54 Summer Of Love Mix)
Alesso - Sweet Escape (ft. Sirena)
Oliver Heldens, Shaun Frank, Delaney Jane - Shades of Grey
Madeon - Pay No Mind (ft. Passion Pit)
Substance - Downerhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_Ya4cY8RQ
Roller Coaster - Last Scene (Korean, lounge) 



AuroraZero said:


> Hampster Dance.



Not that one, but one WSS' passengers may find endearing ... or horrifying.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

k0nsl said:


> Here are a few you might like, but probably not...
> Enjoy!



Those aren't bad. Thanks!



Jonathan said:


> The original numa numa?




It's depressing that I can recall the name of that song like it's actually useful information.









souen said:


> If you're not allergic to saccharine pop:



Also some goodies in here. Thanks!


----------



## AuroraZero (May 18, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyRK4YcdFl5w20_70zrzF6L5LIlYWUYEe

Surely will drive the sane insane


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 19, 2017)

Most of those are OK, but there's a bit too much 90s for the passenger. Might have to snag some.


----------



## ChrisM (May 20, 2017)

Just lookup Trap Nation on Youtube. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 20, 2017)

I've decided on Trap Gods' "Pumped up Kicks", but not so sure about others. There may be a single Merzbow. There WILL be at least some trance.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 30, 2017)

So what did you end up having on your playlist? I am driving from Michigan to Alabama on Wednesday.


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 30, 2017)

I cheated. I ended up getting a special of Sirius at $25 for 5 months. That gave a nice assortment. When I decided to torture them, I locked in BPM for a couple hours.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 30, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> I cheated. I ended up getting a special of Sirius at $25 for 5 months. That gave a nice assortment. When I decided to torture them, I locked in BPM for a couple hours.



Ah nice.  I get those all the time for my Car which I rarely use now since I have the jeep and I got 2 free years with it. If you let Sirius lapse for like a day or 2 you start getting good deals.


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 30, 2017)

Threatening to cancel for the first few times works- but the truth is, even at $25, I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth since they've changed the lineup. Just like commercial television- there's plenty on, but nothing I care to watch.

I'd suggest making a nice 90s Trance collection; I'm working on a 70 minute one for the single-cd player in my '01 'vert to bump over the weekend. ATC, BT, Chicane, Paul Van Dyk, Rob Dougan...


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 30, 2017)

Also, I was subjected to NOTHING but EuroDance while in Sweden. Eventually my ears bled enough that I was deaf to it, but my god it's all the same f'n thing. ALWAYS THE SAME TEMPO, EVEN!?


----------

